# Basic Sturdy PC required



## vindance1 (Jan 15, 2014)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:
24*7 downloading, Surfing, MS office (heavy excel work), Trading softwares (not CPU or RAM intensive), watching movies, playing ONLY following games: starcraft;command and conquer series; some other RTS games. (gaming is least priority).

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:
25 K (+- 5K)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:
NO

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:
Windows XP

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:
500GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:
Monitor is required. (1920*1080 is a must). Bigger the better.
Also suggest: I have a 32 inch LD550 LG LCD TV which can be used as a monitor. What issues I might face if I use it as a monitor? Is the life of an LCD TV lesser than a monitor?

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:
I dont need speakers (have logitech Z623), keyboard (logitech basic), UPS (no powercuts ), Graphics card (dont want one).

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:
19.01.2013.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:
I have not done before but will assemble myself. (of course will ask for help in this forum )

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:
Will be visiting Gurgaon on 17th, plan to buy from there or nearby.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:
 * Please tell me from where to buy around delhi. Since I am visiting there, I need a reputed store and genuine products. Cant take chances.
 * I am inclined towards Intel build as I will be running my system 24*7 (power consumption and heating issues)
 * Absolutely no graphics card.
 * I want my system to be fast as I work heavily on excel (I find my dual core 2 gb laptop insufficient)
 * I want a very sturdy system.

Please suggest...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 15, 2014)

i3 4130 @ 7.5k

Gigabyte H81 @ 3.7k

Kingston 4gb hyperx blue/red 1600mhz @ 2.4k

WD cavier Blue 500GB @ 3k

Antec BP300p psu @ 1.8k

Dell s2240l ips led @ 8.6k

Asus 24x Dvd @ 1k

CM Elite 311 Cabinet @ 2.2k

Total @ 30.2k

You can use this rig with your Lcd Monitor


----------



## vindance1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you. Can somebody please suggest a place to buy the above components in delhi.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 15, 2014)

vindance1 said:


> Thank you. Can somebody please suggest a place to buy the above components in delhi.



Nehru Palace. Many stores there - Cost to Cost,Computer Empire...

see this video for assembling - *www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8z-uumK_eU


----------



## vindance1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Got it. Please enlighten me with the following:

* if I go for I5 4440 instead of i3, will it make much of a difference for my usage.
* if I go for 8 GB of RAM instead of 4, will it make much difference..
* should I get 2*2 or 4*1 GB stick of RAM (does it make any difference)
* is "Antec BP300p psu" sturdy enough or should I get corsair

Please suggest..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 15, 2014)

vindance1 said:


> Got it. Please enlighten me with the following:
> 
> * if I go for I5 4440 instead of i3, will it make much of a difference for my usage.
> * if I go for 8 GB of RAM instead of 4, will it make much difference..
> ...



> No at all,Stick with i3.... i5 is a gaming cpu

>For your Usage 4gb is more than enough

>Get 1 x 4gb stick as it will cheaper

>Antec BP300P is more than enough


----------



## vindance1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thank you. my doubts are cleared. I also need help with :

* please also suggest a mouse for general use

* what connector I need to buy to connect my system to my LCD TV (it has 4 HDMI port)

* do i need to buy anything else like cables/connectors etc (to be used during assembling)..

if you have any other suggestions please mention.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 17, 2014)

vindance1 said:


> Thank you. my doubts are cleared. I also need help with :
> 
> * please also suggest a mouse for general use
> 
> ...



get logitech mk200 combo(includes k/band mouse). or you can consider lenovo m6811 mouse which is a very good mouse and available at 0.7k.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 17, 2014)

vindance1 said:


> Thank you. my doubts are cleared. I also need help with :
> 
> * please also suggest a mouse for general use
> 
> ...



> All cables will be included except an HDMI cable. If you don't have one, make sure you get a high quality cable as low cable quality have many problems.

> Which motheboard have you decided (just to see if it has HDMI port).


----------



## vindance1 (Jan 18, 2014)

as per the suggestion given above "Gigabyte H81". Does it have HDMI port or would you suggest any other MB.

also suggest an alternative RAM (Kingston 4gb hyperx blue/red 1600mhz), in case if it is not available.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 18, 2014)

vindance1 said:


> as per the suggestion given above "Gigabyte H81". Does it have HDMI port or would you suggest any other MB.
> 
> also suggest an alternative RAM (Kingston 4gb hyperx blue/red 1600mhz), in case if it is not available.



gigabyte h81m hd3 has hdmi, but i dont know the price. gigabyte h81. s2pv does not have hdmi and is available at around 4k.
if kingston ram is not available , get gskill ripjawsX or corsair vengeance.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 18, 2014)

vindance1 said:


> as per the suggestion given above "Gigabyte H81". Does it have HDMI port or would you suggest any other MB.
> 
> also suggest an alternative RAM (Kingston 4gb hyperx blue/red 1600mhz), in case if it is not available.



> Not sure where is that board available. Can someone give any pointers?

> G.Skill RipjawsX. Kingston hyperX Blu is generally cheaper and provides same performance. Look for it at Flipkart. It's cheapest there.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 18, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Not sure where is that board available. Can someone give any pointers?



Buy Online Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 16GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard in india

Buy Online Gigabyte GA-H81M-S2PV 16GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard in india


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 18, 2014)

^ Neither of those have an HDMI port.


----------



## vindance1 (Jan 18, 2014)

I found the following HDMI MB:

GA-H81M-HD2 
GA-H81M-HD3 
GA-H81M-S2PH
GA-H81M-H  rev 1.1
Which one should I opt for? also depends upon availability in Nehru Place, Delhi

How is this PSU - "Corsair VS350 350 Watt PSU " 
is it bettr than Antec BP300p psu?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 18, 2014)

Antec bp300p is better than Vs350


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 18, 2014)

vindance1 said:


> I found the following HDMI MB:
> 
> GA-H81M-HD2
> GA-H81M-HD3
> ...



get any mobo which is under your budget. for psu choose antec bp300p anyday over corsair vs350.


----------



## vindance1 (Jan 19, 2014)

OK guys. Thank you so much for all your suggestions. I am off to new delhi tomorrow morning. will post pics once i return with my system.

Final Config:

Intel Core i3-4130 CPU
GA-H81M-HD2 / GA-H81M-HD3 / GA-H81M-S2PH / GA-H81M-H
Kingston 4gb hyperx blue/red 1600mhz
WD cavier Blue 500GB
Antec BP300p psu
Asus 24x Dvd
CM Elite 311 Cabinet
lenovo m6811 mouse

I am dropping the monitor, will use HDMI cable to connect to my 32" LCD.


----------



## vindance1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi friends,

I got my PC. 
Here are the details:

Intel i3 4130                                                               7900.00
MB-ASROCK H81 HDS                                                   3900.00 (any gigabyte MB with HDMI was not available)
Kingston Hyper X Blue 1600 mhz 4GB * 1    -                      2790.00
Antec power supply 450w                                             1900.00 (300w was not available)
Antec X1 cabinet                                                        2150.00
(antec power supply has short wires and cooler master 311 was not able to accommodate it)
WD Green 1 TB                                                            3800.00 (Blue was not available)
HP DVD RW                                                                 1000.00 (ASUS was not available)
HDMI cable Dell                                                            400.00 (Astrom was there, I did not took it)
Logitech wireless mouse                                                660.00

All the peripherals are purchased from Computer Empire, Nehru place. (Prices of cost to cost computers were little high after adding the 5% tax).

How is the motherboard and cabinet I have chosen?? (deviated from original config)..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 23, 2014)

Congo  all you chosen components is good


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2014)

vindance1 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I got my PC.
> Here are the details:
> ...



RAM is too expensive. it should have been available for !2.4k. Also, can you confirm the model number of that PSU?


----------



## vindance1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hello Harshil,

Let me check the model number and find. About RAM, I checked the prices in Cost to Cost and computer empire. You are right maybe they cheated me.

Anyway I got the system.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 23, 2014)

^It's a very good system anyways


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 23, 2014)

congrats  nice prices indeed. dont forget to confirm the model number of psu.


----------



## vindance1 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hello Friends,
sorry for the late reply. I returned to my place just few hours ago.
I checked the PSU. it just says 450w antec. cant find a model number. did not come in box, but just in a plastic bag.

I also need a device to connect my desktop to wireless internet. I have a BSNL connection and modem installed. Max speed is 100kbps. I have to buy it online only.

Please suggest something durable and long lasting as my rig will be running 24*7.

Thank you.


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 4, 2014)

vindance1 said:


> MB-ASROCK H81 HDS                                                   3900.00 (any gigabyte MB with HDMI was not available)


It lacks PCI slot(s). If you have PCI cards you can't attach them to this board.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 4, 2014)

vindance1 said:


> Hello Friends,
> sorry for the late reply. I returned to my place just few hours ago.
> I checked the PSU. it just says 450w antec. cant find a model number. did not come in box, but just in a plastic bag.
> 
> ...



The model no. of your psu should be clearly indicated on its label-its a bit odd that your psu was given to you in a plastic bag instead of a regular cardboard box-usually even the really low cost generic psus are sold in boxes.Please check the model no. of your psu and post it here.On most psus,the labels are usually attached to their right side.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 4, 2014)

vindance1 said:


> Hello Friends,
> sorry for the late reply. I returned to my place just few hours ago.
> I checked the PSU. it just says 450w antec. cant find a model number. did not come in box, but just in a plastic bag.
> 
> ...



was it antec vp450 or vp450p ? nothing written on it,at-least on  psu itself?


----------



## vindance1 (Feb 8, 2014)

sorry for the late reply friends. I opened the cabinet and checked again. There is no model number written on the PSU, just Antec 450W.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 8, 2014)

congrats post pics tooo.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 8, 2014)

vindance1 said:


> sorry for the late reply friends. I opened the cabinet and checked again. There is no model number written on the PSU, just Antec 450W.



can you post a picture? there are no details of rail voltages? is it black in colour?  i smell something suspicious here...


----------



## URPradhan (Feb 12, 2014)

vindance1 said:


> MB-ASROCK H81 HDS                                                   3900.00 (any gigabyte MB with HDMI was not available)


I read a review about ASRock H81M-HDS and the reviewer was not happy with the out dated audio chip inside it (5.1 CH HD Audio Realtek ALC662 Audio Codec).

What do you say after using it ? Should I go for it? Or will buy a costlier/higher model of B85 chipset ?

Gigabyte India sales manager told me that the new H81 boards with HDMI ports are not coming to India in next couple of months !!!


----------



## vindance1 (Feb 16, 2014)

Hello Friends,

Sorry for the late reply, got stuck with office work.

Well as promised here is the picture of my final setup. Thank you all for your suggestions. 




@ URPradhan: i am not an expert in audio quality but to laymen like me, the sound sounds fine. So maybe you can go for the motherboard.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 16, 2014)

vindance1 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, got stuck with office work.
> 
> ...




looks so nice and clean


----------

